# Flirting



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

How does one flirt...I always feel so uncomfortable with the idea


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Haha, this should be interesting! I imagine myself to always appear flirty because of my social anxiety-induced tendency to blush and laugh a lot. When I think of proper flirting, I always picture extremely cheesy and obvious behaviours. I guess if you like someone in that way, it maybe comes across naturally anyway.

But I'd like to hear how people 'explicitly' flirt. I'm clueless about this too.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

its pretty simple.....its all in how you look at the person...intense-like eyes...lots of smiling and such as well......as far as talking, it all depends on the person doing the flirting. I tend to use humor and try and make the girl laugh. Could also be light touching.....shoulders....legs....etc


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Freezing said:


> Pretty simple


It's more like....










i can watch this for hours


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol I have no clue...I guess when I see people do it they pay extra attention to their "target" and maybe joke around and touch their arm/poke them...Some people do it in a really cheesy way though...It gets kind of embarrassing to watch...


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I usually smile and say hi, and try to talk to them as much as I can without annoying them. I'm terrible at giving out signals though so most of the time they think I'm just being friendly.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Glue said:


> It's more like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made my day, haha.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh dear...that sounds horrible and just so anxiety provoking


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Just close your eyes and go with the banana technique, you can't go wrong.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I have no idea how to flirt. I suppose it's something that comes naturally when you're comfortable with a person.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> Just close your eyes and go with the banana technique, you can't go wrong.


Em...well...I think maybe not :teeth


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish I knew.

I have no idea how. I can never tell if someone is flirting with me, either. Usually I'll just think they are being nice or friendly, then be totally shocked when I find out later that they liked me. Yep I'm pretty clueless.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Like previously stated, the big clues that someone is flirting are them paying extra attention, doing things that are above and beyond what was asked or required, excess touching, smiling more than usual/necessary, and the list goes on. Everyone's different but usually people will show signs.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Glue said:


> It's more like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

glance at a sexy man and, when he looks back, smile a little and look away. this is my favorite move...it's great for us shy girls! lol

or, if it's someone you already know, there's a lot of little things you can do while having a conversation, like make physical contact, smile and laugh at his jokes, even tease him playfully...


----------

